# Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog?



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog, and or documents?
Looking for the newer generation FSI, Polo Cup, etc., etc.
I didn't see anything listed on the site, just the same old kit car and older content.
Thanks.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (billyVR6)*

go to vagcat.com, register and you can see stuff


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (dpgreek)*

Good looking out, I didn't see any VW racing/Motorsports parts though.
I did enter a part number of two that I have and it came up dry.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (billyVR6)*

id like to get a hold of one of the catalogs aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (-skidmarks-)*

mk3 catalog
http://bildon.com/catalog/abou...g.pdf
mk4 catalog
http://bildon.com/catalog/about/content/G4DTC.pdf
mk4 kit car
http://bildon.com/catalog/abou...g.pdf
good luck getting parts


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (1.9..16vTurbo)*

That stuff is old new.








I was looking for the latest generation.


----------



## SFL_Dubber (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Where to get current Motorsports parts catalog? (billyVR6)*

http://www.volkswagen-motorsport.com/


----------

